# Kernel Mode Issue in X64



## drkCrix (Sep 15, 2005)

I am getting the Kernel mode driver not running error in X64, I have used both the latest stabel and beta, they both run fine when I install, but if I have to reboot, I get the error, check my log files and I can't see anything major.

Thanks for the Help,

Chris


----------



## REVHEAD (Sep 16, 2005)

I am running X64 and ati tool with no probs ,maybe its some other software  interfearing


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 16, 2005)

you are using the latest beta?


----------



## drkCrix (Sep 17, 2005)

Yes, I have tried both the latest stable 0.24 and beta 0.25-8


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 17, 2005)

do you have an instant messenger? please contact me there so we can work this out


----------

